# What other hobbies do you have?



## Dayhiker

This comes to mind in relation to the thread about, "Do you have problems with other people understanding your hobby?".

Since adults playing with slingshots is considered by so many to be a somewhat "odd" phenomenon, I was wondering what other "odd" hobbies our fellows here on the forum are into (or have been in the past).
For me: I like to read science fiction, and once spent about 5 years obsessively trying to write it.
I like to carve wooden spoons (considered a real time-waster by most of my acquaintances).
I will choose a hand tool over a power tool almost every time when I'm making something, because ... I dunno:blush:
One of my nicknames is "knothead" because I like tying knots and learning new ones (to the point where I completely bore everyone around me).
Must admit I don't find any of these things to be "odd," but others do.
Do you do anything odd, besides play with slingshots?


----------



## harpersgrace

Collect swords and other medieval weapons, read and watch SciFi and fantasy, write on occasion, that's pretty much it.


----------



## Saxon

Dayhiker said:


> I will choose a hand tool over a power tool almost every time when I'm making something, because ... I dunno:blush:
> One of my nicknames is "knothead" because I like tying knots and learning new ones (to the point where I completely bore everyone around me).
> Must admit I don't find any of these things to be "odd," but others do.
> Do you do anything odd, besides play with slingshots?


I also like useing handtools. I like the simplicity of them.

I think some people have found me odd because I like the simple things in life. I keep a little stock, goats and chickens, grow most of our food. I dont like TV and I spend a great deal of time roaming the woods and fields, along rivers, streams. I like being outside. I like observing wildlife that never knows Im there. To some thats odd behavior.


----------



## NightKnight

I am a geek pretty much through and through. I love cars, computers, electronics, etc.


----------



## panch0

I make fixed blade knives and also fish and hunt a little. Snody knives made some slingshots out of g11 material and re kindled my love for the old slingshot. I have made one which is still a work in progress. As far as knives go I think I have made around 40 so far. Still new but learn something new everyday.


----------



## Dayhiker

panch0 said:


> I make fixed blade knives and also fish and hunt a little. Snody knives made some slingshots out of g11 material and re kindled my love for the old slingshot. I have made one which is still a work in progress. As far as knives go I think I have made around 40 so far. Still new but learn something new everyday.


Panch0, does anyone think your knife-making is odd? That's one thing I do that all my friends think is cool (except the females, that is).


----------



## Chugosh

As said on the other thread, "Slingshots, role playing games, the SCA, miniature wargames (that was a very short dabble), the banjo, and a number of other unrelated interests that have come along, some of which are still around and others of which have gone their merry way out again."
Add to that computer games and hanging around online.


----------



## panch0

Dayhiker said:


> I make fixed blade knives and also fish and hunt a little. Snody knives made some slingshots out of g11 material and re kindled my love for the old slingshot. I have made one which is still a work in progress. As far as knives go I think I have made around 40 so far. Still new but learn something new everyday.


Panch0, does anyone think your knife-making is odd? That's one thing I do that all my friends think is cool (except the females, that is).
[/quote]

Actually quite a few folks especially the younger females say things like"Why do like making dangerous things etc... Once they see the slingshots they will think I have lost it. Most folk are surprised and say things like how did you ever get into that? Guys at work think it cool as heck and almost all have bought a hunting knife from me. Some of them were kind of inspired and started hobbies as well.


----------



## dragonmaster

I like to fish trying a Little jig tieing this year I do a some glass engraving and sand etching building odd things around the house making my own slingshots and hanging out with my animals.


----------



## Flatband

Other hobbies?- let's see:

Bass Fishing ( freshwater)- lures only- catch and release
Surf Fishing-all baits
Metal Detecting
Mountain Biking
Auto Detailing
Canoeing
Hiking-nature walks

Flatband


----------



## shot in the foot

I like getting dressed up in latex and go disco dancing ha ha, jeff


----------



## Tex-Shooter

My number one hobby is making the next birthday. Here are pictures of me at 23 and 74. I am posting this for the one that said that I look a little older in my videos. Well it just so happens I am. Tex


----------



## Dayhiker

shot in the foot said:


> I like getting dressed up in latex and go disco dancing ha ha, jeff










OH, MY!


----------



## harpersgrace

I don't know Tex you look pretty much the same to me....


----------



## Thwupp-p-p

harpersgrace said:


> I don't know Tex you look pretty much the same to me....


...Actually, more hair _now_!


----------



## Sarge

Hunt, fish, play my guitar and harmonica and torture the fiddle.


----------



## Daveridesbikes

i am pretty much into anything that shoots other things, firearms, air rifles, archery, both traditional and modern. i hunt, fish, trap. camping and all around bushcraft. i generally just spend a whole lot of time in the woods. oh yeah i bike just about everywhere, buts that is more of a lifestyle choice for me than a hobby, but i still do it for fun, its just one more thing that gets me out in the woods.


----------



## panch0

Here is the latest knife I've made. It isn't as fancy a Snody's but I think it will work well for the new owner.

Here are some specs
/32 ATS34
59-61 Rc by Peters HT
Burgundy Micarta scales
OAL 8 6/8"
Blade 3 3/4"


----------



## Dayhiker

I call that a nice knife. Indeed.


----------



## Flatband

Nice, clean looking lines,great knife!







Flatband


----------



## ZDP-189

Dayhiker, this is the first (and only spoon I ever carved). It was made from a block of sheoak; probably from the same block as the Shootist.














































panch0, here's one of my early knives a dagger from my 'bling' period.










I am also into aviation. I fly light aircraft (I flew a PA-28 Cherokee from LGB to MLB return once) , ultralights (Quicksilvers) and used to skydive (60 jumps), although none so well as working with my hands, which is probably a sign I should focus on the workshop and live longer.


----------



## smitty

I wonder what a stainless steel center sandwiched with some beautiful hardwood would look like for a slingshot?


----------



## Dayhiker

ZDP,
Been carving spoons for some time now, never approached the level of your first one.


----------



## panch0

You got talent ZDP. I am new to the knifemaking world and learning everyday. Dayhiker. I think I saw a forged slingshot on here with wood handles. It was sweeeet!


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH

after collecting and making slingshots, which is a hobby I've taken recently, I also like to collect knives, although they are very hard to find in my country (and if you find you have to pay almost three times their real value, only in Mexico!)

unfortunately, cause of muy job, I find it very difficult to get out to the wild adventure.

¿Do I have problems that other people understand my hobby? of course!! the slingshots and knives are not a common hobby, but I have two to three allies, my father, my grandfather and my uncle, on Sundays we usually do a "private shoting tournament"on a property that we have in the outskirts of the city
and besides, I like oil painting, watercolor, pencil drawing and ink ... visual arts in general.

architect by profession

Have a nice day.


----------



## panch0

To translate that part for Chaneke_Josh "en una propiedad que tenemos a las afueras de la ciudad" A property that we have outside of town. Chaneke, come estas, te e visto en mexico armado. Bienvenidos.


----------



## NightKnight

I have been trying my hand at golf recently. It has been a lot of fun!


----------



## Dayhiker

AaronC said:


> I have been trying my hand at golf recently. It has been a lot of fun!


Now THAT's a weird hobby!


----------



## Recurves1

I love to fish, both fresh and saltwater. My wife and kids love the outdoors as well. I also love flinging arrows from recurve bows and longbows. My main bow right now is a Fred Bear Kodiak 60 pound draw at 27 inches. I like wood arrows but prefer the more durable carbon arrows. I also love motorcycles, choppers from the 60's & 70's style. NOT the custom jobs with the weird shapes, over the top paint jobs, over done chrome, and fat tires. I'm in the middle of rebuilding my Harley Davidsonn Sportster motor right now, it was 883 cc's. I had a machine shop bore and hone the cylinders for larger 1200 cc pistons. Its going to be fun!!


----------



## Performance Catapults

Here are a few of my hobbies.

This is my Ibis Mojo Mountain Bike that I love to ride. We have a nice MTB park about 20 minutes away.









This is my 1/16th scale E-Revo R/C Car, along with my 30' x 40' track to run it on. I used to race 1/8th scale Nitro, but it became a little time consuming, and the "nickle and dime factor was a bit much. Now that Brushless Motors have moved to the forefront, Electric is the way to go IMO.

















This is my homebrew fan dipole antenna, that I talk around the world with. I'm a licensed Extra Class operator, and just yesterday made contact with a gent is Serbia, transmitting with only 100 watts.









This was my 40th B-Day present, a new Honda Mid-Tine roto-tiller. Also pictured are my onions and brocoli coming up in the garden, along with a pic of a new bed I made around my old honey Locust trees. I was able to use some wood chips I dumped off one day last Fall, from work.


----------



## ZDP-189

Thanks for your kind words guys. As my wife likes to say, I can make anything but money! Dayhiker, I followed a commercial spoon and used a band saw, woodcarving knife and dremel to rough out then sanded to shape.

Jim, they're some cool hobbies that you have.


----------



## Dayhiker

Jim do you ever sleep?


----------



## Performance Catapults

Occasionally


----------



## huey224

hi i have started to race motocross my first race is may 2.
also i like having ideas in my head but dont use the witch is kinda a waste i think
just cant do them dont have the stuff to build them.


----------



## Flatband

Man, look at all that room to play! I'm on a big (By City Standards) lot at 90' x 75' but that is nice. Must be real cool not having people right on top of you. Great hobbies Jim!







Flatband


----------



## Performance Catapults

They built a subdivision around me...I'm on top of everyone else!


----------



## Saxon

Wow. Jim your garden is way ahead of mine. Im all tilled and ready to plant but we are still getting frost almost every morning and will for a month yet.


----------



## Performance Catapults

We actually had a frost this morning but everything I've planted so far won't be harmed by a frost. Still have to plant beans, corn, potatoes and tomatoes yet.


----------



## Saxon

Jim Harris said:


> We actually had a frost this morning but everything I've planted so far won't be harmed by a frost. Still have to plant beans, corn, potatoes and tomatoes yet.


In another two weeks Ill be able to get in peas, cabbage, carrots, that stuff works out for me in the cool weather.


----------



## Slangbellan

I love old Chevys!

Two weeks ago we went down to the southern part of Sweden to a huge shopping mall which is very cheap. We bought the most things to our daughter but I purchased 37 bags (100 in each bag) of marbles (for target shooting) they cost $ 0.83 per bag, great price!

The trip took eight hours each way, and my old 1967 Bel Air station wagon went like a dream all the way ...

I also have a 1965 Impala and a 1975 El camino, My dream is an early 1950'ths chevy ...


----------



## Dayhiker

Yeah, '57 chevy -- Everybody wants one!


----------



## dgui

No-Thing.


----------

